# Textadventure



## Katheleit (9. Apr 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag, deshalb bitte ich um Geduld mit mir.
Ich bin ein Fortgeschrittener Programmierer und bin nicht sicher ob meine Frage hier richtig aufgehoben ist.

Seid fast 3 Monaten programmiere ich mit Java an einem Textadventure welches schon einen ordentlich Umfang hat. Nun programmiere ich mit BlueJ (dümmster Fehler überhaupt, das Programm schafft die Größe meiner Klassen nicht mehr) und biete das Textadventure aus Spaß meinen Freunden auf meiner Website an. Dort trage ich dann die neuen Highscores ein und so weiter.

Nun wollte ich zwei Sachen fragen:

1.
Zum einem wollte ich das Textadventure über eine Exe oder sonstiges starten lassen, also, dass man nicht mehr BlueJ braucht um das Textadventure (TA) zu spielen. Das TA selbst könnte dann natürlich, wenn man keinen Client hat, über den CMD laufen lassen. Nun habe ich in der Hinsicht keinerlei Erfahrung oder Vorstellung wo ich da Anfangen soll oder wie man so etwas bewerkstelligt.

2.
Zum anderen war ich am überlegen, ob ich es wie MorgenGrauen mache, und man mein TA direkt auf der Website spielen kann. Aber auch hierfür fehlen mir die nötigen Kenntnisse wie man so etwas bewerkstelligt. 

Über hilfreiche Kommentare würde ich mich freuen und falls wir diese Fragen gelöst haben, hätte ich noch eine weitere Frage, die dann aber auch wirklich etwas mit der Java Programmierung zu tun hat.

mfg

Katheleit


hier mal der Link zu MorgenGrauen, schaut da mal vorbei ^^

http://www.mud.de


----------



## H4CKSprogrammer (14. Apr 2018)

Hi,
ich bin auch noch nicht so lange hier und weiß auch noch nicht alles aber zu
1. soweit ich das weiß kann man eine jar nur in eine exe mit konventier programmen machen habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert
zu 2. Du kannst deine jar mit einem applet, object oder embed tag in deine Website einbinden https://www.w3schools.com/tags/tag_applet.asp oder einfach mal googeln
Markus


----------

